# Beach City



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Anyone still fish the lake or dam? I haven't been down there in some years. Last I heard, the lake was silt and people are only getting carp and dink crappies at the dam.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

StarkFisherman said:


> Anyone still fish the lake or dam? I haven't been down there in some years. Last I heard, the lake was silt and people are only getting carp and dink crappies at the dam.


The lake is pretty much filled in and the dam is gated off


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Dang. Probably can't get to the spillway then... heck, might be a hotspot now if it's no longer pressured down there.


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

You can get to the spillway fished it early in the spring with no luck but that was feburary


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Careful not to slip and fall on a pickle while you're there


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Looked at it in my Ohio Atlas & Gazeteer. Lakes and reservoirs are colored blue, and "areas subject to inundation" are indicated with blue cross hatches. Beach City lake is quite small compared to the inundation area which is absolutely huge! It runs all the way to just below Salt Fork dam. Had to have been created for a 100 year rain event, to keep that water out of the Muskingum.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Looked at it in my Ohio Atlas & Gazeteer. Lakes and reservoirs are colored blue, and "areas subject to inundation" are indicated with blue cross hatches. Beach City lake is quite small compared to the inundation area which is absolutely huge! It runs all the way to just below Salt Fork dam. Had to have been created for a 100 year rain event, to keep that water out of the Muskingum.


All of the MWCD lakes were built for flood control, not recreation. Beach is totally silted in, used to be a decent bass lake in the 60's. Spillway used to be good also until non-fisherman got to hanging around there


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

I thought back in the early 2000s they were stocking saugeye there?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hatchetman said:


> All of the MWCD lakes were built for flood control, not recreation. Beach is totally silted in, used to be a decent bass lake in the 60's. Spillway used to be good also until non-fisherman got to hanging around there


True. The Muskingum drains a HUGE watershed. Flood control is also the reason for West Branch, Mosquito, Berlin, and Lake Milton. My only point was the size comparison between the actual lake and "inundation area". 

I also remember finding out why Ohio won't stock saugeyes in Mosquito.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I used to fish below the spillway some. Mostly carp and bullheads . I think we caught a bass, crappie or saugeye here and there. They did stock saugeye there for a while. Kinda a strange spot as I assume most washed downstream to the tusc.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> True. The Muskingum drains a HUGE watershed. Flood control is also the reason for West Branch, Mosquito, Berlin, and Lake Milton. My only point was the size comparison between the actual lake and "inundation area".
> 
> I also remember finding out why Ohio won't stock saugeyes in Mosquito.


Two spillways...North and south....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Used to be excellent small mouth fishing below the spillway


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

Lots of interesting info here: https://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wq/LRH_WQ_Annual_Report_2018.pdf
Go to page 45 and 46 for Beach City. Additional info section doesn't bode well for it. Lots of other lakes on here as well. Happy reading.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Is this the south spillway you guys are referring to? 
I cannot think of any other one.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Is this the south spillway you guys are referring to?
> I cannot think of any other one.


I think the spillway being referred to is the one at the dam, near the intersection of 250 and 93. There's some... uh... weird people that hang out there. I went there last year, not knowing any better, and I'll probably never go again.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That’s the north spillway. 
Hatchetman and Buckeye both said there is also a south spillway. I am trying to figure out where. 

I been all over that lake in my kayak and the above pics is the only south structure I can think of.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> That’s the north spillway.
> Hatchetman and Buckeye both said there is also a south spillway. I am trying to figure out where.
> 
> I been all over that lake in my kayak and the above pics is the only south structure I can think of.


Oh, ok. I guess I'm having the same trouble as you... I can't think of any other area down there that would qualify as a spillway. I'll have to do some more exploring.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

climbingsponge said:


> Oh, ok. I guess I'm having the same trouble as you... I can't think of any other area down there that would qualify as a spillway. I'll have to do some more exploring.


Thing there is only one.I've been all over that place in a Kayak many years ago


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> Two spillways...North and south....


Mosquito has two. In high water they can discharge from the north end which ends up going to Lake Erie, thus no saugeye for Mosquito, unless they changed their thinking.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Ahh. That now makes sense. I thought you meant Beach City had two spillways. Thanks for the clarification. I was aware of Mosquito although I never seen it since it’s on the north end(I assume). 
Not aware if you can see the north spillway from the shoreline if the wildlife area is open.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Doesn't Mosquito naturally flow North when the water gets to a certain level? I heard that from someone....just not sure if it's true or not. I suppose it could make sense.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Flippin 416 said:


> Doesn't Mosquito naturally flow North when the water gets to a certain level? I heard that from someone....just not sure if it's true or not. I suppose it could make sense.


Your correct, there is a 4’ culvert going under the road, not a spillway. Like you said at a certain water level it goes to Lake Erie.


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

The emergency spillway for Mosquito does indeed flow northwest and eventually into Lake Erie. It is at the tubes on Bazetta Rd. just north of Mahan Denman Rd. Mosquito is supposed to be one of only two ACOE lakes that drain into two different watersheds. I understand that the Corp has never actually documented if flowing that way, but I have seen it unbelievably high on a couple of occasions. If it wasn't flowing it was awful close


----------



## OHIOFishing123 (Dec 27, 2017)

Starkfisherman I’m gonna message you about a spot at beach city.


----------

